# Female looking for female texting buddies only.



## MidnightBlu

I'm looking for texting buddies and only females. Sorry guys. I just want to talk to more girls who relate to me when it comes to social anxiety and depression. I currently have little to no female texting buddies that relate to me. 

Please tell me about a bit about yourself first like your age and where you're located. I am located in the US and have unlimited texting within my country including iMessage as I have an iPhone. I don't have a texting plan for outside the US so if you have an iPhone and iMessage then we can text as that is free for all iPhone users.


----------



## Supalady05

hey, hey. i'm down for texting. i live in GA and also have unlimited texting. i have a few friends but it seems as though they're so busy all of the time, so it'd be nice to have someone to talk to. i'm 25 and i just started a new job a few weeks ago, so that's been a bit nerve-racking. i've just been feeling super lonely so just texting someone who could relate to my anxiety would be nice. anyway, pm me if you want to. 

tiff.


----------



## kskarzynski

Hello, I am from Milwaukee WI and I am 23 years old. I would be interested in texting, I also have a iPhone. It would be awesome to talk to somebody who understands my anxiety and the depression that comes along with it, there are so few people in my life that can actually relate to me and my fristrations. If you are interested message me and we can exchange #s

Kaynie


----------



## Mcdemc

I may be interested midnight if you're still looking you- not sure if you are but i live up in northern cal and also have an iPhone- hope all is good w/ you- we could talk a bit and see if we can give each other enough support :hs


----------



## niacin

I don't have an iphone, but I have unlimited texting :/


----------



## brewpacksox

I'm totally up for some texting buddies. I'm 25 and I live just outside of Chicago.


----------



## debutante

hey ladies. so are yall doing group texts?  anyways, this seems like a good outlet. i don't speak to many women and i would love to text and chit chat with similar women facing SA. A little about myself...I'm 28 and live a short while away from Houston.


----------



## staringatthesky

Im down with having texting buddy. I have an iphone and unlimited text. Just send me a message


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Oh meeee i need it. Im 21, no iphone but i have unlimited text... Ummm im really nice and try to be funny so if you ladies wanna exchange numbers message me :')


----------



## kellyanna

i live in ca


----------



## rb4444

Would be happy to have some texting buddies. I'm 20, live in the UK and have had social anxiety for as long as I can remember, it's got really bad these past few years and has left me with depression. Feel free to PM me. x


----------



## hipolito

18 from Ontario. pm me if you're around my age!


----------



## MissJacquelineXo

Hey I can text. I'm in Ireland, I have an iPhone so we can use IMessage. I'm 20 and have SAD and depression. Would like someone to talk to also.


----------



## blucobalt

*new but hopin to find friends*

hello, i was readin this and thought to myself hope i can find some friends.


----------



## debutante

4zero9 3five9 561six  feel free to text me (to everybody)


----------



## simian4455

What? No sexting?


----------



## Vida

I wouldn't mind texting with a few people from here- girls only
hit me up if interested


----------



## Foh_Teej

damn this thread turns me on


----------



## vstar401

This thread is quite discriminatory. I don't understand why guys are not allowed to join in the fun?


----------



## Ohnoes2191

Read the post above yours. That's why. Besides, it's nice to be able to talk about certain things without being judged or having someone know what it's like to go through that. Sometimes guys don't know how to respond to things we do or say, so it's nice to not have to explain.


----------



## FollowTheHorizon

I'm from Iowa with unlimited texting. anyone around my age can pm me


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

Feel free to message me if you need a texting buddy
(I live in the US)


----------



## JaneDoeFilm

If you or anyone else (female) is still looking for a text buddy I'm down. I have an Iphone, from the USA, female, and 24 yo.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

I'm a girl ;]


----------



## Lelsey

I don't live in the US..


----------



## Dragonair

I think my social phobia stems from misanthropy so anyone else who can relate I'd be glad to be a texting buddy. I can't say I'm always available or that I'd always know what to say but I think this a very good idea, especially for those who have severe anxiety and need to talk to someone while they're stuck on a bus or in the store, so kudus for coming up with it! 

Uh...is there something about iphones to where you can't text a regular phone since ppl are saying they don't have one??? Well, I don't have an iphone in case it's important to clarify that.

Most of what i talk about might just be stuff like "i hate perverts" or how ****ed up the world is in general. But I think it'd be nice to talk about pleasant things as well. Perhaps it is healthy in fact to have not just a group of close friends but a few acquaintances as well bc you can just talk about random stuff you may think is pointless to say to people you're used to idk. 

Even if we don't communicate for months if either of us wants to get in contact again especially bc something happened you want to rant about, i wouldn't mind even if it's been a while.


----------



## DrumToYourBeat

I'm down for it! I'm 22, in South Florida. I could use text buddies. PM me if you want, I think I'm a pretty good listener (reader?).


----------



## User007

Hey im a girl 24 years old i live in the usa
It would be nice to have a female friend for a 
Change.


----------

